# Want to start as a novice in the IT industry



## Pentazoid (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, I want to start a career in the IT field as a novice, plan on getting an A+ certification, and currently I am taken a class on building and repairing personal computers. but I don't have any experience in help desk support, other than trouble shooting solutions for the programming language and software application MAPLE, but not general computer hardware or software problems. What do you suggest I do to start a career in the IT field as a help desk support person? I know people who work in the help desk support field who don't have a certification in A+ or any other IT certifications.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking to get into a helpdesk type role to start off as well. What I've done so far is gotten my a+ cert, comptia network+ cert, and I'll have the mcts: configuring windows 7 cert by May. After that I plan on volunteering and doing a lot of free work for people to help get experience, and then hopefully transition into a payed position someday . There are othr ways to do it I'm sure but that's one way I've been recommended by others to go. A degree is great to have too but certs and volunteer experience should be enough to get you an entry level job anyway.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should be doing entry level certifications such as the A+,network+,MCDST and windows 7 MCITP. The MCDST retires at the end of june so after doing the A+ and N+ go for your windows 7 certs but start applying for entry level jobs now.

If you can it will look better to an employee to self study for your certs i.e get the books and practice the concepts invloved on your own without a class. In my opinion the best techs are people who can do this. Good luck.

PS As Tim says certs and experience is worth more than lots of qualifications even a degree with no experience.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey what's the difference between the MCITP Windows 7 cert and the MCTS: Configuring Windows 7 cert? To be get an MCITP certification you have to pass a bunch of MCTS exams right? Is the MCITP Windows 7 one just a more advanced Windows 7 cert than the MCTS?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

tim19889 said:


> Hey what's the difference between the MCITP Windows 7 cert and the MCTS: Configuring Windows 7 cert? To be get an MCITP certification you have to pass a bunch of MCTS exams right? Is the MCITP Windows 7 one just a more advanced Windows 7 cert than the MCTS?


not much. Wehn you do the MCDST passing one exam gets you the MCP certs then when you pass both exams you get the MCDST, the MCTS and MCITP are the same premis you pass the 70-680 your get MCTS if you take the other windows 7 exam you get MCITP.


----------

